

Scroll Clock - nreece
http://toki-woki.net/p/scroll-clock/

======
NathanKP
The idea is fascinating, and the code is well designed. However, I don't find
this scroll clock to be nearly as attractive as the words only clock that was
posted on here about a month ago.

Browser version:

<http://www.andreehansson.se/code/wo-clock.html>

For Mac OS X Dashboard:

[http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/10/dashboard-
text-...](http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/10/dashboard-text-clock-
widget-for-mac-os.html)

~~~
bugs
You may also like: [http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Word-Clock-Arduino-
versi...](http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Word-Clock-Arduino-version/)

~~~
NathanKP
Yes, I remember that version. Too bad I have neither an Arduino controller nor
the time to mess around with a project like that.

------
genieyclo
Amazing. Source: <http://toki-woki.net/p/scroll-clock/script.js>

~~~
kqr2
Also uses mootools:

<http://mootools.net/>

~~~
notauser
Mootools is very nice, not least because of the quality of their
documentation. In my experience it's cross browser support is great too.

------
eam
It's just so fun to watch the time tick.

------
dylanz
Some people have a lot of time on their hands! Seriously though, this is
classic. The source looks nice, and OO as well. Nice job Quentin!

~~~
nixy
I find that many programmers tend to use OO in javascript for everything they
do, even when there is no call for neither inheritance nor multiple instances.

~~~
mhansen
Prototypal inheritance in JavaScript is Object-Oriented, it's just not
classical.

------
grogers
I'm a little upset that there aren't little scroll bar colons separating the
hours/minutes/seconds.

